# 4" dust collection system entirely piped with hose?



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello All,

I'm finally down to the dust collection portion of my shop restoration and I was wondering whether anyone has piped their entire system with the standard flexible 4" hose versus PVC or metal pipe, and if so, if you have had any issues? 

I ask because my shop has a lot of twists and turns in it, (overall it's 25' X 12'-basically a single car garage with the unfortunate addition of a washer and dryer against a very viable wall) and I have an excess of leftover 4" dust collection hose from my last shop. On top of that, trying to get correct fittings to connect hose to PVC is a nightmare. I have a 2HP, two stage dust collector with plenty of suction. 

Basically I'm just wondering if there are any intrinsic problems using hose for the entire line versus PVC. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A hose has to go too far for that purpose. The ribs on it create friction and reduce air flow. The less hose you use the better.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Keep ribbed hose to a minimum!*

Every rib in the hose adds a small amount of resistence to the airflow.
My two Jet dust collectors are mobile and can be placed within 4 ft of my saw, planer, dual drum dust collector and jointer. I use a quick disconnect coupler I made from standard PVC and Dust Collector fittings from Rockler. Here's how I did it in my shop:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


Read this long essay from the expert on dust collection:
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/beginnnerscorner.cfm#collection


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you all for the responses. I had a feeling, but I just wanted to see what others had experienced. Has anyone found a source for fittings that correctly connect 4" hose to 4" PVC?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is a quick disconnect coupler ....*

In my thread about dust collection you would have found this quick connect coupler:


There may be some slight leakage when the flared end butts into the rib inside, but no giant sucking sounds with my ears ..... It's worth it to have the Q/D ability in my case.:wink:


----------



## finalcut (Oct 22, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Read this long essay from the expert on dust collection:
> http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/beginnnerscorner.cfm#collection


Yikes.... That's a detailed essay, the more I read and learn about dust coection the more serious I wanna take it. I hadn't considered doing it for health, just the nuisance of dust... After reading that, I'm ready to take dust collection more seriously than I initially expected. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

there should be some kind of system where all newbie woodworkers are required to understand COPD. Its one of many possible illnesses, but its a horrible condition.


----------



## finalcut (Oct 22, 2018)

sunnybob said:


> there should be some kind of system where all newbie woodworkers are required to understand COPD. Its one of many possible illnesses, but its a horrible condition.


I get it, my grandfather suffered from COPD, he blamed it on smoking at a younger age.... But he was an avid woodworker, his shop didn't have a dust collection system.

That essay made a lot of sense, I haven't read it all yet, but enough to grasp the health risks of wood dust..... Especially in a very small shop like mine. Im currently planning out my dust collection system. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

4 years ago I had a serious allergic reaction to strong drugs that were treating a completely different problem, but the result was my lungs filled and to all intents and purposes i was suffering from copd symptoms. I couldnt walk four steps without stopping for breath. Thankfully the symptoms went when I took myself off those drugs.

I use a FPP3 rated mask as well the dust system.
Once I shut my workshop for the day I go straight indoors and shower and change clothes.
Aint no way I want that again.


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

whatever store you use that has pvc take a couple of connections with you and check and see what fits closely. it all depends on the pvc pipe maker but alot of times you will have a loose fit but they have a varity of rubber quick connects that you can use to help seal the connections between your dust collector flex hose and pvc pipe.


----------

